# triple-lumen catheter - Need Diagnosis



## neha.bhatnagar (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,

Our general surgeon has done insertion of right subclavian triple-lumen catheter (CPT-36556).
Preoperative & Postoperative diagnosis: Shortness of breath, respiratory failure, need for emergency intravenous access. 

Need to know what should be the primary diagnosis with CPT 36556.

Thanks,
Neha Bhatnagar, CPC, CPC-H


----------



## drsnpatil (Jul 28, 2009)

Primary diagnosis should be 518.81, 786.05 and V58.81


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 29, 2009)

neha.bhatnagar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Our general surgeon has done insertion of right subclavian triple-lumen catheter (CPT-36556).
> Preoperative & Postoperative diagnosis: Shortness of breath, respiratory failure, need for emergency intravenous access.
> ...



518.81 and V58.81
If a known diagnosis (518.81)explains/includes a symptom (786.05), it is not necessary to code the symptom.

THT


----------

